# Gluteraldehyde Group Order



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

My local source for glut has replaced their Metricide products with another product that is not aquarium safe. Allen found an online source with free shipping so I will be placing an order on the morning of Friday, September 5th. The only problem with the source is you have to buy 4 gallons at a time. So far three people are interested and I can order more than one 4g package if there is enough interest. If you would like to be included on this group order, please respond to this thread at our new forum before noon on Friday.


----------

